# Natural Images (work in progress)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The idea is to compose some pieces inspired in natural images. The pieces should be very simple and melodious. Each piece must be for two instruments, with the piano in all of them. I have two pieces so far:

-Autumn Landscape, for flute and piano:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fautumn-landscape-for-flute-and









-Clouds in the Sky, for cello and piano:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fclouds-in-the-sky-for-cello


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

New piece:

-Deep Sea, for vibraphone and piano:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aleazk%2Fdeep-sea-for-cello-and-piano


----------

